# Access



## ACE (Apr 12, 2003)

So, if access the problem here, why is there such a problem giving the landowner a few bucks such a demeaning issue?


----------



## Giant Duck (Apr 28, 2003)

because not all land owners want naked men running around on their property no matter how much money you pay them :eyeroll: just because you might doesnt mean others will!!!


----------



## haroldbishop (Apr 28, 2003)

kids gotta point ^^^^^

No matter what size equipment u got, no matter how big ure worther is, no matter how much "hunting"it does, ure gonna pay.

If u dont pay the land owner, hes gonna use ure A Whole as game.

---------------------------------------
if u dont pay the land-owner today,
have a saw *** tomorow
----------------------------------------


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Ace, the reason i dont pay to hunt is mainly because i already pay enough for hunting. DU membership, website memberships, Gas, Shells, Decoys, License, Gun, Calls, Boots, ETC. No hunter is paying to access dirt, they are paying to hunt the birds that we help to build nests for.


----------



## Giant Duck (Apr 28, 2003)

the reson you (bartman) dont pay to hunt is because your just a little college boy who knows as much about hunting as i know about racing eskimos, and im tellin you now that i know very little indeed about that. But what i do know is that if you spent as much time shooting targets than you do trying to get members kicked off the site then you might hit a moose in the *** one day. but at the moment you couldnt hit a barn door with a frying pan! :lame:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :beer: :beer: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Giant Duck,
You and I could become GREAT friends.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer: :lol: :lol:

cootkiller


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Harold, Giantduck and Mr. Hunter...are all anti hunters as funny as you guys???I can't stop laughing.Are you related to Butch,Luke,and the other Bushwackers??
Are you on their website??? wrestlingclassics.com/bushwackers

Cootkiller...you might want to think twice about who your friends are!! These 3 would take away your hunting.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

alright, giant duck, for one thing, there is no problem with you on teh site if your talking about the issue that this forum is regarding, but when you pull that out of your A$$ and start talkign about everything opposite then there should be a line drawn as to what your intent is on the site. AND #2, what does me not paying to hunt have to do with knowing about hunting. Ive shot many birds withOUT paying to hunt. Its all in opinion, i will express mine to ACE, thats not you, because he asked a simple question. Leave my opinion alone and I will leave your alone.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

ANTI"S MAKE ME SICK uke: uke: 
As for Mr. Hunter, I wish I could ram one of those rabbits you tried to save, right up your A$$. I Sit here and laugh with Ken, you people WILL NEVER WIN the fight. Sportsmen are the people who save wildlife. Look at Kenya Africa, they closed hunting all together in there country, well there elephant population is dropping very fast. Then if you look at the countries with elephant hunting there poulation have exploded. There elephant heard has doubled even tripled in the past couple years. 
so dont say hunting is BAD. 
By the way did I say you guys nake me sick???? uke: uke: uke:


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Best thing to do is ignore the anti's.Why else would they be on a hunting site?Don't give them the satisfaction and just read by their posts.

One thing to pass on to you goosebuster,don't underestimate these jokers either.The antis are far more powerful and well funded then you'd imagine.My guess is you will be fighting for your right to hunt inside of your lifetime.


----------

